# Unsubscribing my school



## markulous (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi I sent an email a few weeks or so ago about removing my school from this website but it is still up there.  The school shut down so it no longer exists.  Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll double check my emails and see if I missed it.  Could you resend just in case?  webmaster@martialtalk.com

Thank you!

Apologies for the oversight.

-Bob


----------

